
Ask HN: Who is using the HTML5 desktop notifications right, and why? - hna0002
I am interested in learning about why companies out there are using the HTML5 Notifications APIs correctly for their use case and in understanding why do you think they are doing a good job at it? 
For e.g. Amazon is doing a good job at it to alert the user that their package has been shipped&#x2F;delivered.
======
JohnFen
I disable all desktop notifications in the OS, and block all notifications
from websites, so I have no idea.

